# Confessional Standards on PB



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 13, 2007)

Has anyone ever thought of putting the Westminster Standards, Three Forms of Unity et all on a PB page so that users can easily access them in a discussion rather than having to go onto other websites?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 13, 2007)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> Has anyone ever thought of putting the Westminster Standards, Three Forms of Unity et all on a PB page so that users can easily access them in a discussion rather than having to go onto other websites?



 Cry me a river. Please see thread about the old days before computers.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 13, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> Daniel Ritchie said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone ever thought of putting the Westminster Standards, Three Forms of Unity et all on a PB page so that users can easily access them in a discussion rather than having to go onto other websites?
> ...



 But we have moved on since then, surely. Maybe we should be expected to have memorised the various standards before joining, though that would mean 99% of members would have to leave.


----------



## ReformationArt (Dec 13, 2007)

For anyone who is interested, the Westminster standards are available free from the OPC in several different helpful versions here: Confession and Catechisms

For the Dutch version, go here: What We Believe - Escondido United Reformed Church


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 13, 2007)

No, I'm not saying that you should have to memorize them but one click away is *hardly* a hardship. Incidentally, one of the reasons I prefer off-site is because I've set up the Standards and the 3FU in a pretty easy place to jump around on my former Church site (I still host and admin it):
Westminster Confession of Faith - Providence Church, Temecula, CA
Westminster Shorter Catechism - Providence Church, Temecula, CA
Westminster Larger Catechism - Providence Church, Temecula, CA
The Belgic Confession - Providence Church, Temecula, CA
The Heidelberg Catechism - Providence Church, Temecula, CA
The Canons of Dordt - Providence Church, Temecula, CA

You can jump around to the footnotes really easily and reference proof texts when needed. It's even got the major creeds there. I built those a number of years ago with much sweat and they come in handy for me pretty regularly. I couldn't very easily re-build them here. I link to them in the Forum Rules but I should probably provide a link to them on the sidebar.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 13, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> No, I'm not saying that you should have to memorize them but one click away is *hardly* a hardship.




I suppose I was thinking more for people who are not familiar with much on the internet, then again if that is the case, then they are not very likely to be on the PB.


----------



## ReformationArt (Dec 13, 2007)

What's the internet?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 13, 2007)

Added the links.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 13, 2007)

APM has most but not all of the major creeds and not all accurate as noted here.

http://www.puritanboard.com/f59/wcf-apm-17498/

http://www.puritanboard.com/f61/apm-update-suggestion-13682/

For those who prefer the original 1646 WCF, it is available online here.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 13, 2007)

Also note that many creeds, catechisms, confessions, confessional aids and related documents may be found right here at the links manager.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 13, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> Cry me a river. QUOTE]
> 
> I must confess I have not stopped chuckling at that comment for the last few hours.
> 
> The introduction of the violin icons was a masterstroke.


----------



## Poimen (Dec 13, 2007)

Daniel:

Have you heard of Reformed Confessions 3.0? You can download the program and cut and paste from the files. Very handy...

Download Reformed Confessions 3.0 for Windows


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 13, 2007)

More accessible now: The PuritanBoard - Reformed Confessions


----------



## etexas (Dec 13, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> Daniel Ritchie said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone ever thought of putting the Westminster Standards, Three Forms of Unity et all on a PB page so that users can easily access them in a discussion rather than having to go onto other websites?
> ...


Chuckle!,etexas chokes on his tea!


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 14, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> More accessible now: The PuritanBoard - Reformed Confessions



Great stuff Rich.  Cry me a river!!! My weeping must have paid off.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 14, 2007)

etexas said:


> SemperFideles said:
> 
> 
> > Daniel Ritchie said:
> ...




Hmm...it was not that long ago we were being told that etexas was about to die of the flu , now he is telling us that even his tea is choking him....you can almost hear the violins.


----------

